# i took pictures :)



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

figured it out.

View attachment 128252


View attachment 128259


View attachment 128251


View attachment 128253


View attachment 128254


View attachment 128255


View attachment 128256


View attachment 128257


View attachment 128258


well here are some pictures of my reptiles, and dont make fun its the first time using a digital camera. hope you like them

dark FrOsT


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

You want to copy them into a photo editing program to save as picture files (ie. jpeg, gif, bmp, etc)

Easy way to do this is open the word doc..copy the picture open Paint, file save as jpeg.

then...when u want to post...you can upload them here by adding attatchments to your post...


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i use this site photobucket.com

ok make a acc on the site then you up load the pics on the site and when you want to post a pic you go on the site and copy the url # and where you type the message there is a icon looks like a picture you click on the and paste the url number there and enter


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

added the pics, tell me what you think
dark FrOsT


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice zoo you have there! Great pics!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks ill be adding to it very soon either a amazon boa, GTP or an asain green vine snake

dark FrOsT


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Your a quick learner with that camera. Shots look good. So do your pets.









I especially like shots 2, 4, and 8


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice collection you got going there. I miss my ball python I used to have, but should be getting an albino one next year


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

how do those africans get along with the turtles?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> how do those africans get along with the turtles?


actually ya they do and really well. i got those africans when i bought my 135 gallon tank for my piranhas. the guy was basiclly going to kill them so i just brought them home. i first introduced one just as a test cause i wanted to see what would happen they chased it around for like 2 mins and stop. then i put the rest in (5 more). one hasnt died yet and its been over a month since they have all been living together. i figure cause the male is the same size as the fish, the female is better then all of them. i also have 3 plecos in there 2 5-6 inch and on 2 inch. so far only one death it was to a pleco i watch one of the fish basiclly kill it then the turtles finished it off. but other then that its been great. i would remomend it, just make sure the fish are either bigger or the same size as the turtles

dark FrOsT


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

is that a male bearded dragon?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

yes its is a male


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've been looking into getting a five foot or six foot long tank for my turtles. If I can manage to find a tank of that size then I'm going to introduce some Africans into the setup. Most likely more peaceful ones like yellow labs and what not - nothing too crazy. I'd of course add some rock work for them to hide in and breed and what not. I think it could turn out looking really good and provide the turtles with the occassional snack.

I first read about Africans in turtle tanks in a reptile mag some time last year when they had an all turtle edition.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i remember reading that as well in reptile magazine ... thats what i plan on doing aswell getting a 135 gallon tank to fit under th one i have and give them something really nice to swim in. just want to find a really good deal on one. the africian fish do really well with them and i think it adds a lot of beauty to the tank. i tried plants but the turtles ate them. when all said and done your turtle tank can look really nice ... just have to make sure you have lots of filtration.

dark FrOsT


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Filtration is always the key with a turtle tank for sure. They are messy buggers... Right now I keep my painteds in two separate 40 gal breeders. Each have internal filters and I do spot cleaning every couple of days. It's a bare bottom tank.

When I get my larger, full set-up going I am going to have a substrate for the Africans to dig in. I'm also going to custom make a couple of basking areas and a custom canopy as well for lighting (heat and uvb). I want to get some texas holey rock for the tank so that I can do a colony of smaller Africans as well. I think it would look really sharp.

Sorry to derail the thread DF! Just noticed I was doin' that...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats cool you gave me ideas to make my tanks better so your welcome to continue.









i made a custom screen lid, same one i made for my bearded dragon it works great i find. it sits on the insided lip of the tank i just but the uvb light across it and i clamp my heat lamp to the side. for substarte i recomend sand i used gravel before and hated it with a passion, switch to bare bottom with is by far the easiest to clean, but resently i put play ground sand in and i love it

that texas holey rock looks awesome if i can find it im going to use it for my turtle tank as well, i also have this nice size floating piece of wood thats to big for the tank now but when i up grade im using it for sure, not sure if im keep the stones i have in it now?

in my tank i use a canasiter filter that can run my 135 gallon tank, it cleans the tank so nicely,

do you think an upgrade to a 48 x 18 x 17 or a 48 x 18 x 21 be good enough for 2 red reared sliders for life? i cant really go any taller cause i need it to fit under my 135 i could go longer but im kinda thinking i want to keep a tank beside it

what are your thoughts 
dark FrOsT


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Simply get as much swimming space as possible. I personally prefer taller tanks for turtles because you'r not filling it up all the way. But whatever is manageable!

For the holy rock... Depending on the size of your turtles be careful what size the holes are. Otherwise the turtle may get stuck in a hole and drown.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats true .. well i have that float piece of wood for them to bask on they can swim under it, all i need to do is figure a way to make hiding spots for the fish but not use up all the turtles swimming area.

dark FrOsT


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The wood may become waterlogged after some time in the tank at which point it's going to sink. Unless it's cork.

A really good thing to use for basking for turtles that looks natural is that cork bark stuff they sell at pet stores. It's all natural and looks great. Expensive, but worth it if you're going for an 'environment' look... In the previous tanks I had cut it so that I could wedge it between the glass from front to back and the turtles could go up and onto it from the water. It worked amazingly. Then they still had the underside to go swimming through.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i think it is cork bark cause the guy had it floating in his tank for i think he said a year and it still floats ... its super light and really easy to brake (thats the best way to describe it). the best part is, its fairly long to so both turtles can be up the at the same time. what can i use for hiding spots for the fish can you get the holy rock in smaller sizes or would you suggests something else

dark FrOsT


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

looks like you got a pair of sliders. how big are they?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i do 1.1 the from head to tail the male is around 7 inch and the female is 9-9.5 inchs they started to breed last season but i moved them to a new tank and they stop .. so they might breed successfull this year









dark FrOsT


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There are a ton of things you can use for hiding spots for the fish. In the end you just want to make sure that whatever you use is sturdy and held in place firmly. You don't want the turtles knocking it over or anything like that.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats my problem with anything in the tank ... the turtles like to rearrange it to there liking not mine

dark FrOsT


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah. You have very strong and sizeable turtles there... You'll have to go with very strong and sturdy pieces of rock or slated wood with HUGE pieces of slate in order to keep it all stable.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Try www.grottosandfins.com and tell them I sent you...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

k ill check it out do u say "ChilDawg" sent me


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeppers. I don't think you'll get a deal for dropping my name but he'll at least know that I'm still getting his name out there.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

cool thanks, i email him so ill see what he says


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool pics of your zoo! Your fridge/freezer must have quite a variety of foods to keep all these guys fed!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks

i think for xmas im getting a mini fredge / freezer cause i take up so much space


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> thanks
> 
> i think for xmas im getting a mini fredge / freezer cause i take up so much space


I've been looking at getting the same thing for my animals. It'd make sense and be effective, I think.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya i know cause everyone hates all the mice ... fish etc in the freezer and i hate when ppl cook my veggies for my turtles and beardie cause i have to buy them


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

i think u did an AWESOME JOB DOOD, u took good shots of ur RES thats for sure got a good shot of ur bearded bragon . . . i dont like snakes lol, they represent evil to me . . so sneaky and slithery, cant tell what they thinkin . .. .

n e who . . . and the photo quality turned out nice too, great job!

lol take more, take a feeding vid lol most digi cams have the video option


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks a lot

i will try do do something during a feeding.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Pics


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks for all the postive feed back


----------

